# Arbeiten ohne frameset?



## Harti (8. März 2004)

Guten Tag 

ich  habe eine simple Frage die für einen Laien doch recht schwer ist.

Und zwar bastle ich gerade an einer HP. (das bild von ihr seht ihr unten.)
Ich möchte jetzt jedoch ohne Frames arbeiten und doch soll sich aber nur bei jeder Verlinkung, auf der Site, der gelbe bereich ändern! Wäre das möglich

Jetzt fragt ihr warum ohne frames, mit ist doch einfacher. jipp ist es auch, aber ich hab nicht herausgefunden wie dann das Hintergrundbild auch in den frames ist, weil es ja über die gesamte Site gehten soll.

So das war’s auch schon
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand rat.
Cü sagt der Kay

P.S. Meine Site ist optimiert für 1024x768 kann man die Site so einstellen das wenn jemand eine höhere Auflösung verwendet sich das bild streckt denn wenn ich es jetzt teste wird die HP nur doppelt dargestellt also immer wieder angefügt.


----------



## solomat (8. März 2004)

Hi, hab hier vieleicht schon den ersten Teil zur Lösung deines Problems. Dazu brauchst du mindestens zwei Seiten. Einmal die auf der sich die Inhalte ändern:
	
	
	



```
<html>
<head>
<title>INDEX</title>
<style type="text/css">
body {
	margin-left: 0px;
	margin-top: 0px;
	margin-right: 0px;
	margin-bottom: 0px;
}

function MM_reloadPage(init) {  //reloads the window if Nav4 resized
  if (init==true) with (navigator) {if ((appName=="Netscape")&&(parseInt(appVersion)==4)) {
    document.MM_pgW=innerWidth; document.MM_pgH=innerHeight; onresize=MM_reloadPage; }}
  else if (innerWidth!=document.MM_pgW || innerHeight!=document.MM_pgH) location.reload();
}
</style></head>

<body>
<table width="100%" height="100%"  border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td width="10%" height="10%">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="80%" height="10%">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="10%" height="10%">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="10%" height="80%">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="80%" height="80%"><table width="100%" height="100%" border=0 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0>
      <tbody>
        <tr>
          <td colspan=0 align="left" valign=top>
            <iframe name="content" src="inhalt.htm" frameborder="0" width="100%" height="100%"></iframe>
        </tr>
      </tbody>
    </table></td>
    <td width="10%" height="80%">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="10%" height="10%">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="80%" height="10%">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="10%" height="10%">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

im iFrame kannst du festlegen welche Datei beim Aufruf der Seite geladen wird.

und dann noch die Seite für den Inhalt. 

```
<html>
<head>
<title>INHALT</title>
<style type="text/css">
body {
	margin-left: 0px;
	margin-top: 0px;
	margin-right: 0px;
	margin-bottom: 0px;
}
</style></head>

<body>
<table width="100%" height="100%"  border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td height="527"><p>Im eingerahmten Bereich wird der Inhalt ge&auml;ndert.</p>
    <p>Damit der Inhalte auch immer in diesen Bereich angezeigt wird, musst du als Ziel content schreiben (in meinen Fall). Kommt allerdings immer darauf an welchen namen du den iFrame gibst.</p>
    <p>Vorteil hier: Die Seite passt sich immer der Aufl&ouml;sung des Benutzers an. Jedoch &quot;nicht&quot; die Bilder. Die bleiben in der Original-Gr&ouml;&szlig;e.</p></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Wenn noch Fragen dazu sind einfach fragen.


----------



## mijou (21. März 2004)

*code*

Hi solomat!

Erstmal danke, nach 2 Stunden Forum durchsuchen hab ich endlich deinen Tipp gefunde =). Allerdings habe ich ein kleines Problem:  Wenn sich mein Inhalt also ändert, dann tut er dass oberhalb meiner "Navigation" und nicht unterhalb obwohl ich ihm versucht hab das zu sagen  . Hast du die Lösung meines Problemes ? Normalerweise kann ich recht gut Fehler aus dem Quellcode rauslesen, entweder ich bin zu müde oder blind oder ...  Wäre auf jeden Fall super wenn du mir helfen könntest.


----------



## solomat (21. März 2004)

Hi mijou,

hab grad die DIV,s rausgenommen, da die leer waren. Versuchs so nochmal. Und zeig mal her, oder schicks per mail, was du grad machst.


----------



## Pardon_Me (22. März 2004)

Bzgl. Frames vermeiden: wenn dein Server PHP unterstützt, kannst du mit PHP (include) arbeiten...die Funktion ist echt super!


----------



## mijou (22. März 2004)

*php include*

Hi ihr !

Danke erstmal dass hier so schnell reagiert wird =)

Ja mein Server kann php, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich etwas auf dem Schlauch stehe im Moment .... ich habe eine Seite erstellt mit Photoshop und Imageready d.h mit Rolloverbuttons etc. eigentlich dachte ich dass ich mit dem Slicen alles regeln kann. Habe aber dann gelesen, das es wohl besser wäre das Bild zu zerteilen und in einer Tabelle im Dreamweaver einzusetzen. Allerdings kann man doch die Slices (weilsie auch aus mehreren Ebenen bestehen) nicht einfach ausschneiden und in einer Tabelle zusammen setzen. Das wäre das erste Prob, dass 2. ist dass ich gern ein mainFrame hätte (deswegen IFrame oder auch Include) in welchem sich der Inhalt ändertt, der Rest aber bestehen bleibt. Und ich drehe mich wirklich im Kreis weil ich keine vernünftige Lösung finde und auch nicht weiss wo ich im html code das php include einbinden soll. Habe hier ein JPG als preview der Page  und eingezeichnet wie ich das gerne machen würde. Wäre echt super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. (PHP wollte ich sowieso einbinden bzgl. Blogg etc.)

Hier die Preview 

(Könnt mir ja allgemein mal sagen was ihr von dem Design haltet)

meine alte Page  Janine`s cHaOs Page


----------



## Pardon_Me (23. März 2004)

*Re: php include*



> _Original geschrieben von mijou _
> *
> Allerdings kann man doch die Slices (weilsie auch aus mehreren Ebenen bestehen) nicht einfach ausschneiden und in einer Tabelle zusammen setzen. Das wäre das erste Prob, dass 2. ist dass ich gern ein mainFrame hätte (deswegen IFrame oder auch Include) in welchem sich der Inhalt ändertt, der Rest aber bestehen bleibt. Und ich drehe mich wirklich im Kreis weil ich keine vernünftige Lösung finde und auch nicht weiss wo ich im html code das php include einbinden soll.
> 
> ...




1) Was genau funktioniert denn nicht?

2) include:
http://www.webmasterpro.de/content_tip-1317.php

Is zwar vielleicht nicht die beste Lösung, keine Ahnung, is aber die einfachste die ich kenne...
Auf der Seite gibts auch noch zwei weitere Möglichkeiten mit include zu arbeiten...auf tutorials.de gibts auch eine... 

3) schaut echt witzig aus...gute idee!


----------



## mijou (23. März 2004)

*danke*

*freu* *freu*

Danke für den Link bis jetzt siehts so aus als ob alles so will wie ich =)

frag aber evtl. nochmal  danke !


----------

